# Tianjin, sucks no more__天津，津非昔比



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

darn! you can always find these amazing pictures, General Huo! nice collection.

btw, happy new year!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

General Huo said:


>


I like this view along the Haihe River! The photoes are all very nice. Thanks for posting, General Huo! :cheers:


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Getting better and better !


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

Some more from me... 
Around Nanjing Lu


«Tianjing | Little Mosque in a Big City» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tinajin | Nanjing Lu, Emperor Place & 5th Ave Appartements» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

CHINA IS INCREDIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

«Tinajin | Nanjing Lu» 


«Tianjin | Renaissance Plaza»


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

photo from skyscrapers.cn


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

«Tianjin | Nanjing Lu, Emperor Place»


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

incredible changes,bravo


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope I can walk my dog like this...



>


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ General Huo, love your photos but please provide their sources or they will be removed, thanks!



Also, all flickr photos MUST BE posted along with the DIRECT LINKS beneath them, simply with "fickr" on the top of each photo is not enough. Please read my "How to credit flickr photos" thread for instruction. Thanks!


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

All photos in my posts are by me, I've added so saying line to the end of post containing images hosted by radikal.ru.
I've also edited messages with Flickr pictures. The text image hosted now leads to my account on Flickr. I don't want those silly texts that normally come when entire flickr generated BBcode is placed in messages (as in my first flickr images containing message).

And two more (again both are by me):


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cool!


----------



## poptartscrunch (Sep 29, 2007)

the thread is accurate, tianjin looks a lot better than i last remembered


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

_________________________________
both photos by me...


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great update!:cheers:


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

Buses in a city...


«Tianjin bus | Nankai district»


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

«Tianjin | Tianjin Centre towers»


«Tianjin | Tianjin Centre. Tower 2»


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Tianjin looks amazing form the street level.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like it has one of china's best standard of living...Doesn't look too crowded, looks really clean, and great street life. Not to mention the architecture of some areas, which I love.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

the city really impressed me, seems like quite clean and has nice modern architecture.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tianjin is a beautiful city....thanks for the pics.


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

And some more from me:


«Tianjin | Nanjing Lu, Emperor Place & 5th Ave Apartements» на Яндекс.Фотках


«n | n» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tianjin | Afternoon Traffic» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Tianjin


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 高楼迷过客 from Goaloumi.com
http://www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

«Tianjin | morning rush on Huping Lu» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

I like the Europeanesque architecture over the modern skyscrapers, it gives the city more of an aesthetic appeal


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area under Massive Construction*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates from Tianjin....:cheers2:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By popoeye from www.gaoloumi.com

*Tianjin Yujiabao & Xiangluowan New CBD under construction*




















*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*











*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

^^
Some places nearby:

«Tianjin Tangu» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tianjin Tangu» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tianjin Tangu» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tianjin Tangu» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

SimFox & little universe, do you have maybe some pictures of Hexi district? I mean the area around Dagunan Lu, Jianshan Lu, Taishan Lu, etc. and also Xikang Lu. I am asking, because I spent 3 months in Tianjin in 2007 and am very curious how those places look like today!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, very nice pics of Tianjin...:cheers2:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Tianjin 2012*

*
南京路街景 por Y. Peter Li Photography, no Flickr*

*
Street scene 天津滨江道街景 por Y. Peter Li Photography, no Flickr*

*
Historic culture street 天津古文化街除夕街景 por Y. Peter Li Photography, no Flickr*

*
Historic culture street 天津古文化街除夕街景 por Y. Peter Li Photography, no Flickr*

*
Catholic Church 天津天主教堂 por Y. Peter Li Photography, no Flickr*


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

Few from inside of Tianjin West Railway station:

Side entrance to the station:

«Tianjin West | CRH» на Яндекс.Фотках

Waiting hall:

«Tianjin West | CRH» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tianjin West | CRH» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tianjin West | CRH» на Яндекс.Фотках

Exits to the platforms:

«Tianjin West | CRH» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tianjin West | CRH» на Яндекс.Фотках

And You Know What styled like an entrace to the night club :lol:

«Tianjin West | CRH» на Яндекс.Фотках

And the platforms themselves (from the concourse to the side entrance)

«Tianjin West | CRH» на Яндекс.Фотках

_all pics are by me...._


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Cyganie said:


> SimFox & little universe, do you have maybe some pictures of Hexi district? I mean the area around Dagunan Lu, Jianshan Lu, Taishan Lu, etc. and also Xikang Lu. I am asking, because I spent 3 months in Tianjin in 2007 and am very curious how those places look like today!


^^

Sorry, I'm not familiar with Tianjin. SimFox might able to help you.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

China cities are the most urban-ly planned. 

I'm just wondering though, how long would it take for chinese to build a skyscraper? Hmmnn...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

page 7 has some great pics


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful new pics from Tianjin....:cheers2:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 我为楼狂 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## GIGIGAGA (Nov 22, 2011)

wow Tianjin looks so clean and developed in these photos


----------



## irrational_pi (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG, I'm soo amazed at how the city has rapidly changed since my last visit in 2007!!
Great shots by the way!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tianjin looks really very nice; thanks for the updates


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin #4 by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Tianjin #3 by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Tianjin #1 by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Tianjin #8 by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Tianjin #2 by kengoh8888, on Flickr


Tianjin #7 by kengoh8888, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area*

By 万里台风 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From www.gaoloumi.com

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area/天津滨海新区, 20km East of Tianjin Downtown, Northern China.*

By popoeye from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

THAT'S second pudong


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

little universe said:


> *Tianjin Binhai New Area/天津滨海新区, 20km East of Tianjin Downtown, Northern China.*


Correction it is about 40-45 km east of Tianjin Downtown...


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ More Tianjin photos please


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates, amazing developments from Tianjin....kay:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

oliver999 said:


> THAT'S second pudong


Kinda reminiscent of Shanghai somehow.

@little universe: Love the pictures of the Nanjing Eye. :lol:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *我为楼狂* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *isi1989* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

I see lots of high-rise residential blocks from the pictures. I think they're catering to both middle-class and upper-class residents.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

I'm a bit worry about the forthcoimg over supply problem in Tianjin.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By huisi1989 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

SimFox said:


> Few from inside of Tianjin West Railway station:
> 
> Side entrance to the station:
> 
> ...


wow....
amazing

from Tianjin West Railway Station trainline to Beijing South Railway Station??
Yes or No??


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

@little universe: Where's Binhai New Area from the pictures you posted?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

How did Tianjin look like before?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Tianjin used to be quite shabby even in the early 2000s when i was visiting there for the first time. 

People at that time dubbed the city "China's Biggest Country Town/中国最大的县城". :lol:

But Tianjin had changed so much since then that people now start talkng about it would substitute Guangzhou as China's Third City in the near future.


By huisi1989 from www.gaoloumi.com


*Tianjin Downtown*















*Binhai New Area*



BarbaricManchurian said:


>


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

Do you have any pictures how it look like in the 90's and early 2000's?

You don't need to post everything here, just post a link works.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

Do you have any pictures how it look like in the 90's and early 2000's?

You don't need to post everything here, just post a link works.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin sucks in the 90s*
From http://bbs.enorth.com.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3493655




*Tianjin in even earlier days*
From http://qing.weibo.com/tj/73e90b3833000bns.html



......

But old days were not all necessary bad days.

Tianjin had its heyday during the Late Qing Dynasty and the Repulic of China Era when it was China's second largest industrial and commercial city only after Shanghai.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Massive slum clearance in Tianjin:


--


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Were the slum dwellers relocated after the demolition? If yes, where in the city they are?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

No, they were all shot on sight.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> No, they were all shot on sight.


Come on, serious answer please. I would also like to know.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*cross-posting from hkskyline*



hkskyline said:


> Haihe (海河) Riverfront
> Source : http://www.photofans.cn/gallery/show.php?gid=71


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> No, they were all shot on sight.


What VECTRO and I are referring to the informal settlers along Tianjin's slums. Were they relocated to new housing blocks? If yes, where? If no, why not?


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

I loveTJ


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing skyline shots from Tianjin...:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

from Chinese sub-forum



big-dog said:


> pics taken on Tianjin Tower 76F
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

from Chinese sub-forum



big-dog said:


> by tiger1018, gaoloumi.com


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I am really impressed by this city! In some pics it looks a lot like an American city.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binhai New Area / 滨海新区*



By 万里台风 from gaoloumi.com

















































SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Old Downtown*



By tiger1018 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Old Downtown*



By tiger1018 from gaoloumi.com




SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>











SCROLL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Grand Theater*

From archdaily.com




> *Architects:* gmp Architekten
> *Location:* Tianjin, China
> *Project Leaders:* David Schenke, Xu Shan
> *Design Team:* Tobias Keyl, Matthias Grünewald, Martin Gänsicke, Susan Schwarz, Verena Fischbach, Bin Zhou, Jan Demel, Thilo Zehme, Duc Nguyen, Di Wu, Fang Xie
> ...


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm freaked out by those slum demolitions..."let's fight poverty...by pretending it doesn't exist"...You should always fight poverty, not the poors. 

Some of the new buildings look really nice, tho


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Two Major Railway Stations in Tianjin*







*Tianjin Railway Station / 天津站*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8049256981/sizes/l/in/photostream/








*Tianjin West Railway Station / 天津西站*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8049265870/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9775 by Simon Bak, on Flickr


IMG_9794 by Simon Bak, on Flickr


IMG_9791 by Simon Bak, on Flickr


IMG_9798 by Simon Bak, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Districts of Tianjin*






121225 Tianjin 27 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 25 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 30 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 11 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 23 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 31 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 37 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 20 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 17 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 09 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


121225 Tianjin 15 by Brilliant Bry *, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Residential Area around Dongli Lake / 东丽湖 in Suburban Tianjin*






Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


Dongli Lake, Tianjin, China by KuiperCompagnons1, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Astor Hotel in Tianjin*





The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel, Tianjin - The Victoria Lounge - lux3522cl.99029 by The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel,Tianjin, on Flickr


The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel, Tianjin - Shui An – Chinese Restaurant lux3522re.99947 by The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel,Tianjin, on Flickr


The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel, Tianjin, Meeting Room lux3522mf.99034 by The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel,Tianjin, on Flickr


The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel, Tianjin - O’Hara’s - English Pub lux3522re.99024 by The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel,Tianjin, on Flickr


The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel, Tianjin - Ballroom lux3522br.89395 by The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel,Tianjin, on Flickr


The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel, Tianjin - 1863 - The Dining Room lux3522re.89396 by The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel,Tianjin, on Flickr


The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel (Hai He Wing Exterior), Tianjin by The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel,Tianjin, on Flickr


The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel (Astor Wing Exterior), Tianjin by The Astor Hotel, A Luxury Collection Hotel,Tianjin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Eye*

Tianjin eye by mct_photos, on Flickr

Ferris Wheel by Mr Paz, on Flickr





*Tianjin's Former Italian Concession *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mparkin2/8417528004/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Tianjin Culture Centre *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mparkin2/8416386385/sizes/l/in/photostream/




*Tianjin West Railway Station*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mparkin2/8416395789/sizes/l/in/photostream/






*Along the Haihe River*

St. Regis Tianjin—Exterior by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

St. Regis Tianjin—Exterior by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

St. Regis Tianjin—Exterior at night by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

St. Regis Tianjin—Exterior by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, really nice photos from Tianjin. :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianta by shuozhai, on Flickr


The Westin Tianjin—Exterior by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Tianjin [天津], view on the Tianjin World Financial Center from the concessions area by Bats on my lips, on Flickr






Tianjin  by Christian in Beijing, on Flickr


Tianjin by Christian in Beijing, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Galaxay Mall *

from archdaily.com




> Architects: tvsdesign
> Location: Tianjin, China
> Area: 213,324 sqm
> Photographs: Courtesy of tvsdesign
> ...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 留下 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 留下 from gaoloumi.com












































SCROLL----->>>>


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By tiger1018 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By tiger1018 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 我为楼狂 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 我为楼狂 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *tiger1018* from gaoloumi.com























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *tiger1018* from gaoloumi.com






















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

[email protected]_0051-p-s by WildHorse馬烈, on Flickr


[email protected]_0029-p-s by WildHorse馬烈, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8865316537/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8865924590/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shi Family's Mansion / 石家大院*

A large ancient residential compound and its attached garden in Tianjin












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8682687861/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8682680001/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8682681701/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8682691373/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8683800410/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8683820208/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8682693271/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8682697141/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8683816344/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8683792990/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8682708083/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8682681037/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8683792116/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8683792812/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice Pictures. My new Chinese-City-Ranking:
Shenzhen
Nanjing
Shanghai
Tianjin
Beijing
Chongqing 
Nanning


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjiners / 天津人*

The Typical Northern Chinese





Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjiners / 天津人*

The Typical Northern Chinese




Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr


Tianjin, China by Remein Song, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Symphony Orchestra / 天津交响乐团*













http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertbokor/9100661878/sizes/l/in/set-72157634242536051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertbokor/9100661520/sizes/l/in/set-72157634242536051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertbokor/9098425795/sizes/l/in/set-72157634242536051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertbokor/9098424589/sizes/l/in/set-72157634242536051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertbokor/9098424809/sizes/l/in/set-72157634242536051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertbokor/9100659634/sizes/l/in/set-72157634242536051/
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former European Concessions in Tianjin*





Bach and Clock Tower by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Door by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Tianjin_city_photo_impression-155 by LaoWaiChina, on Flickr


Italian amorous feeling street in Tianjin by derek*werner, on Flickr


Tianjin Italian District by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr


Former Russo Asian by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Hai He River by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr


Ying Kou Dao Pedestrian Street by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Traditional Chinese Districts in Tianjin*





Drum Tower and Lamp by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Walking Away by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Fried Cake by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Bell and Drum by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Tianjin_city_photo_impression-122 by LaoWaiChina, on Flickr


Past and Present by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Tianjin Gate by Neil Noland, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Modern Tianjin*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8977020595/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Joy City! by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr


Tianjin times Olympics city commercial center -3 by derek*werner, on Flickr


Nanjin Lu by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr


Ying Kou Dao Pedestrian Street 1 by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr


Tianjin_city_photo_impression-135 by LaoWaiChina, on Flickr


Tianjin_city_photo_impression-115 by LaoWaiChina, on Flickr


Sunny Day in Tianjin by Neil Noland, on Flickr



View of the place I stayed in Tianjin, China by Blu3runn3r, on Flickr​


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Symmetrical Arches by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Bridges by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

little universe said:


> *Modern Tianjin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great pics.

This bridge looks a lot like the Pont Alexandre III in Paris. :cheers:​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin Station Plaza by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Eye of Tianjin by allanroy, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin Financial Tower by JMLowe22, on Flickr


Tianjin TV Tower by JMLowe22, on Flickr


Donghu Lake by JMLowe22, on Flickr


Shuisheng Park and Stadium by Neil Noland, on Flickr
​


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

excellent!


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

@little universe: Do you have a closer view of the Eye of Tianjin (image)?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


By *魔界小王子* from gaoloumi.com










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

next page


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *魔界小王子* from gaoloumi.com






































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *魔界小王子* from gaoloumi.com






































​


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

little universe said:


> next page


Thanks by the way for the image by the way. :cheers:

Keep 'em coming


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tianjin World Finance Center by Neil Noland, on Flickr


A Man and His Dog by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Rose on the Vine by Neil Noland, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

First Light of Day by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Tianjin Railway Station by Neil Noland, on Flickr


The Promenade by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Guanghua Qiao by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Tianjin Morning by Neil Noland, on Flickr


Loneliness by Neil Noland, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Cultural Center / 天津文化中心*










WenhuaZhongxin Tianjin by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Old City Centre / 天津 主城*
Northern China




XSJV5 said:


> by留下 on gaoloumi





XSJV5 said:


> by:ljp415052308 on gaoloumi



​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

aerial view of tianjin in nightfall by andy zhou, on Flickr


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

^^ It looks like an Asian Chicago. Amazing pic.


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, Tianjin looks really good on that photo!

They should put more glassy and sleek hi-rises and it will be spectacular!


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

wow one more photo within 2 years!! Thanks heaven for gaoloumi  But this picture is amazing, really.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Tianjin 004 by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr










Tianjin 003 by Bruce in Beijing, on Flickr​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hai River Buildings - Tianjin by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Hai River - Tianjin by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Hai River - Tianjin by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Hai River - Tianjin by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Hai River - Tianjin by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Hai River - Tianjin by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Hai River - Tianjin by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Hai River - Tianjin by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Tianjin Dusk by Andy Gocher, on Flickr










Tianjin Night River by Andy Gocher, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area Library - 天津滨海新区图书馆*




IMG_20180220_122559 by Jochen Utecht, on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Works China 2017 by Reto Schläppi, on Flickr













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin University Gymnasium *
It was designed by Local architect *Li Xinggang (李兴钢)*

Photos by *Haiting Sun, Terrence Zhang, Guangyuan Zhang, Yuan Huang* from *archdaily.com*
























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin University Gymnasium *
It was designed by Local architect *Li Xinggang (李兴钢)*


Photos by *Haiting Sun, Terrence Zhang, Guangyuan Zhang, Yuan Huang* from *archdaily.com*

























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

20170729-_DSC1494.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr









20170729-_DSC6011.jpg by Remein Song, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *摄影师纪睿泓* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *coloN* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *小贺ZHANG* from 500px.com








































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *小贺ZHANG* from 500px.com







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *小贺ZHANG* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *VICTOR WANG* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *小布* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

庆祝中华人民共和国成立70周年大会在京隆重举行 1/10/19 Celebrating the 70th Anniversary of the Founding of the People's Republic of China by Boaz Guttman, on Flickr









庆祝中华人民共和国成立70周年大会在京隆重举行 1/10/19 Celebrating the 70th Anniversary of the Founding of the People's Republic of China by Boaz Guttman, on Flickr















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Yujiapu Financial District - 天津滨海 于家堡金融区*


By *VICTOR WANG* from 500px.com


























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *有志的大志* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin National Maritime Museum - 天津国家海洋博物馆*


By *忆恒* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin West Railway Station - 天津西站*


By* 甄琦* from 500px.com



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Quanye Bazaar Built in 1928 - 天津劝业场*


By* 甄琦* from 500px.com




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Olympic Center - 天津奥体中心*


By* 甄琦* from 500px.com




























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *甄琦* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai Library - 天津滨海新区图书馆*


By *莫髙•邊* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Leo* from 500px.com






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *王光北* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *邓涞* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *邓涞* from 500px.com





























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *莫髙•邊* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Natural History Museum - 天津自然博物馆*

By *莫髙•邊* from 500px.com




















*Tianjin Olympic Center Stadium - 天津奥体中心体育场*

By *莫髙•邊* from 500px.com























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 第三类压力容器 on 500px









by 第三类压力容器 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 第三类压力容器 on 500px









by 第三类压力容器 on 500px









by 第三类压力容器 on 500px









by 第三类压力容器 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Olympic Sports Center - 天津奥体中心*









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Minyuan Stadium Built in 1926 - 天津民园体育场*









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin National Maritime Museum - 天津国家海洋博物馆*









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 19th Century **Église Notre-Dame des Victoires** - 望海楼教堂 (天津圣母得胜堂 )*










by 飞翔云端 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Xiaobailou CBD (Old Downtown CBD) - 天津小白楼商务区*









by Edgar108 on 500px









by Rewind on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*At the Bank of the Hai River - 海河河畔








*
by 飞翔云端 on 500px









by 爱放飞机的苍洱  on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai International Airport** - 天津滨海国际机场*










by Jack Li on 500px




*Tianjin West Railway Station - 天津西站*









by Eye of life on 500px









by Again141 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 爱放飞机的苍洱 on 500px









by 爱放飞机的苍洱 on 500px









by 爱放飞机的苍洱 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Eye of life on 500px









by Eye of life on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai Cultural Center - 天津滨海文化中心*









by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px






*Tianjin Binhai Library - 天津滨海新区图书馆*









by Jadyson on 500px






*China - Singapore Friendship Library - 中新友好图书馆*









by Daffy on 500px
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Port of Tianjin - 天津港*
Tianjin Port is the main maritime gateway to the Capital Beijing and it is one of the largest ports in Northern China









by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yujiapu CBD at Binhai New Area - 滨海新区 于家堡商务区*









by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin CTF Finance Center - 天津周大福滨海中心*










by Daffy on 500px









by 忆恒 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Grand Theater - 天津大剧院*









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Grand Theater - 天津大剧院*









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 李布朗 on 500px









by 李布朗 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Xiaobailou CBD - 天津小白楼商务区*









by 王光北 on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王光北 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nankai University** (Jinnan Campus) - 南开大学 津南校区*
Nankai University is one of Top 2 Universities in Tianjin, the other one is the *Tianjin University** (天津大学)*.
Both of them are among China's top ranking universities.


















by Again141 on 500px









by Again141 on 500px









by Again141 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Port of Tianjin - 天津港*
The Port of Tianjin is one of the world's busiest container ports









by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Port of Tianjin - 天津港*
The Port of Tianjin is one of the world's busiest container ports









by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tianjin Eye Ferris Wheel - 天津眼








*
by STemps on 500px









by 凡※不ₓₓ烦'' on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin National Maritime Museum - 天津国家海洋博物馆*









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin National Maritime Museum - 天津国家海洋博物馆*









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin University** - 天津大学*
Tianjin University is one of the Top 2 Universities in Tianjin, the other being the *Nankai University** (南开大学)*
Both of them are among the top ranking universities in China.


















by 星芒 on 500px









by 星芒 on 500px









by 星芒 on 500px









by 星芒 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin University** - 天津大学*
Tianjin University is one of the Top 2 Universities in Tianjin, the other being the *Nankai University** (南开大学)*
Both of them are among the top universities in China.


















by 星芒  on 500px









by 星芒  on 500px









by 星芒  on 500px









by 星芒  on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 天津滨海新区*








by 六个泡芙 on 500px




*Tianjin Old Downtown - 天津主城区







*
by STemps on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by STemps on 500px











by STemps on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 在路上 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 邊VISION on 500px









by 邊VISION on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Natural History Museum** - 天津自然博物馆








*
by Link2010 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王光北 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Drum Tower of Tianjin - 天津鼓楼*









by 王光北 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Grand Theatre - 天津大剧院*









by 王光北 on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Eric. on 500px









by 星芒 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by VICTOR WANG on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小贺ZHANG on 500px








by 小贺ZHANG on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小贺ZHANG on 500px








by 小贺ZHANG on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Colonial Era Buildings in Tianjin - 天津西式建筑*
9 Old Colonial Powers had concessions in Tianjin from late 19th Century to early 20th Century,
left Tianjin lots of colonial-era buildings (probably only after Shanghai in terms of quantity and quality nationwide).
Tianjin was the 2nd largest economical, financial and commercial center in China only after Shanghai from late 19th Century to early 20th Century.









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px









by 琢也不成器 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Port of Tianjin and Binhai New Area Skyline - 天津港和滨海新区天际线*
The Port of Tianjin is one of the world's busiest container ports








by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin University - 天津大学*








by 王光北 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王光北 on 500px









by 红Zz on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Old and New West Railway Stations** - 天津新老西站*









by 邓涞 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Delone on 500px









by Delone on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Grand Theatre - 天津大剧院*









by 红Zz on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 红Zz on 500px









by 红Zz on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Fine8oy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YEUNG_ on 500px









by SJ on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 哎呦喂 on 500px









by 皓若 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 锴 on 500px









by 小布 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 叁柯 on 500px









by 叁柯 on 500px









by 叁柯 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Minyuan Stadium** Built in 1926 - 天津民园市民广场*
It is now a public square after the 2012 revamp









by 刘宏成 on 500px









by 刘宏成 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鹏鹏李 on 500px









by 鹏鹏李 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by VICTOR WANG on 500px









by 鹏鹏李 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shimao The Wave Art Museum - 世茂浪花艺术馆*









by 爱放飞机的苍洱 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Catholic St. Joseph Cathedral Built in 1913 - 天津 天主教 西开堂*









by CHY on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 撒斯姆先生 on 500px









by 泓盦 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 爱放飞机的苍洱 on 500px









by O圆圆O on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 赵桂鸣 on 500px









by 赵桂鸣 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 洛克 on 500px









by 洛克 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 洛克 on 500px









by 洛克 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吴小康 on 500px









by 吴小康 on 500px









by 刘志翔建筑摄影  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王光北 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Juilliard School **(Tianjin Campus) - 纽约茱莉亚艺术学院 天津校区*








by 朱北荣治 on 500px






*The Wave Art Museum - 浪花艺术馆*








by 朱北荣治 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 朱北荣治 on 500px









by 朱北荣治 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 朱北荣治 on 500px









by 朱北荣治 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 朱北荣治 on 500px









by 朱北荣治 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 嶺南又一只熊 on 500px









by 嶺南又一只熊 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Peng on 500px









by Peng on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rattle Snake（响尾蛇）on 500px









by Rattle Snake（响尾蛇）on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王光北 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by N元无限维张量空间 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by EKKO on 500px









by EKKO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nankai University** (Jinnan Campus) - 南开大学 津南校区*


















by Again141 on 500px









by Again141 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Italian Quarter in Tianjin - 旧天津 意租界*








by 简读春秋 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Italian Quarter in Tianjin - 旧天津 意租界*








by 简读春秋 on 500px








by 简读春秋 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 洛克 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 嶺南又一只熊 on 500px









by 洛克 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 天津滨海新区*








by YEUNG_ on 500px









by YEUNG_ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binhai New Area - 滨海新区*








by 吴小康 on 500px









by 醉影 on 500px









by 醉影 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 光！on 500px









by 光！on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin National Maritime Museum - 天津 国家海洋博物馆*








by YEUNG_on 500px








by YEUNG_on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 木木  on 500px









by ARCHANGᴱL on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 泓盦 on 500px









by 赵桂鸣 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 撒斯姆先生 on 500px








by 撒斯姆先生 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 天津滨海新区*








by 刘志翔建筑摄影 on 500px




*Tianjin Church of Our Lady's Victories Built in 1869 - 天津圣母得胜堂 (望海楼教堂)*








by 邊VISION on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Badali Area - 天津 八大里*








by Ci on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Eric.on 500px








by Eric.on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 禄 on 500px








by 禄 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吴小康 on 500px









by CHY on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Port of Tianjin - 天津港*








by Daffy on 500px








by Daffy on 500px




​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Out of all the photos of Tianjin I've found online, this has got to be one of the best I've ever seen!










颇可网 - 领先的时尚摄影平台，摄影视频，摄影爱好者分享作品和技巧首选，个人空间


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Daffy on 500px









by Daffy on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Ada on 500px









by 甜椒 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 赵桂鸣 on 500px








by Eric.on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Edgar108 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 程境 on 500px









by popo on 500px








by popo on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 程境 on 500px









by 程境 on 500px








by GuoKe on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Remain on 500px









by 嶺南又一只熊 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Tianjin - 老天津*








by 邊VISION on 500px








by 邊VISION on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Tianjin - 老天津*








by Lucky's Bro on 500px








by Lucky's Bro on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Narional Maritime Museum - 天津国家海洋博物馆*








by 烏蘇 on 500px








by 烏蘇 on 500px








by 烏蘇 on 500px








by 烏蘇 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by AION on 500px









by Lucky's Bro on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin National Convention and Exhibition Centre - 天津国家会展中心*








by Samuel Liu on 500px








by Samuel Liu on 500px








by Samuel Liu on 500px








by Samuel Liu on 500px








by Samuel Liu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Cultural Centre - 天津文化中心







*
by Simple on 500px
*







*
by Simple on 500px








by Simple on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 绍原 on 500px









by 王光北 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王光北 on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Remain on 500px









by Remain on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逆光 on 500px








by 小闪flash on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px









by Axe Xie on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 绍原 on 500px








by 雷黑Lei Hei on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by halfsmile on 500px









by 雷黑Lei Hei on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Tianjin - 老天津*








by 妄想者稚语 on 500px








by 妄想者稚语 on 500px








by 妄想者稚语 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吴小康 on 500px









by 洛克 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 洛克 on 500px









by Rewind on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 加肥猫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binhai New Area - 滨海新区*








by 大世界 on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binhai New Area - 滨海新区*








by 侣行自驾游 on 500px








by 侣行自驾游 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Eraser_Suo🔒9️⃣️ on 500px








by Eraser_Suo🔒9️⃣️ on 500px








by Amour on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Buildings in Tianjin - 天津历史建筑*








by 寂梦人 on 500px








by 寂梦人 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大世界 on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Filippo on 500px








by Filippo on 500px








by Filippo on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beining Park - 北宁公园*








by 定位人生 on 500px








by 定位人生 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huangyaguan Section of the Great Wall** at **Jizhou District** - 蓟州 黄崖关长城*
Outer North Tianjin
















by 吾摄吾影 on 500px








by 吾摄吾影 on 500px








by 吾摄吾影 on 500px








by 吾摄吾影 on 500px








by 吾摄吾影 on 500px








by 吾摄吾影 on 500px








by 吾摄吾影 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical European Styled Buildings at Tianjin's Former Foreign Concessions - 天津旧租界 历史建筑*








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical European Styled Buildings at Tianjin's Former Foreign Concessions - 天津旧租界 历史建筑*








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical European Styled Buildings at Tianjin's Former Foreign Concessions - 天津旧租界 历史建筑*








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Juilliard School **(Tianjin Campus) - 茱莉亚学院 (天津校区)*
















by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Culture & Art Precinct - 天津文化艺术中心*








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px 




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Miraitowa on 500px








by 探长维勒 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Buzhishan (or Mount Buzhi) Resort at Jizhou District - 蓟州 不知山度假村*








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 滨海新区*








by 大世界 on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 滨海新区* 








by 大世界 on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px








by 大世界 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin K11 Select Art Mall - 天津 K11 Select 购物艺术中心*








by 津夜有屿 on 500px








by 津夜有屿 on 500px








by 津夜有屿 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin National Maritime Museum - 天津国家海洋博物馆*








by 鹏鹏 on 500px








by 鹏鹏 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 天津滨海新区*








by LudwigVB on 500px








by LudwigVB on 500px








by HANXILONG  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin National Maritime Museum - 天津国家海洋博物馆







*
by 镜观其变 on 500px








by LudwigVB on 500px








by LudwigVB on 500px








by 译天TOP on 500px








by 译天TOP on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Old Downtown - 天津主城区*








by cp on 500px








by cp on 500px








by cp on 500px








by cp on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 木之秋 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 木之秋 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px








by 木之秋 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Vic_Wang on 500px








by 张小星 on 500px








by Vic_Wang on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Colonial Era Buildings in Tianjin - 天津旧租界 历史建筑群*
Tianjin was China's 2nd largest economic & commercial center in the early 20th Century only after Shanghai








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Colonial Era Buildings in Tianjin - 天津旧租界 历史建筑群*
Tianjin was China's 2nd largest economic & commercial center in the early 20th Century only after Shanghai








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Old Colonial Era Buildings in Tianjin - 天津旧租界 历史建筑群*
Tianjin was China's 2nd largest economic & commercial center in the early 20th Century only after Shanghai








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Former Italian Concession in Tianjin** - 旧天津 意大利租界*








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Badali Area at Hexi District - 河西 八大里*








by 超脱 on 500px








by 超脱 on 500px






*Mian 3 Creative Industry Park Hedong District - 河东棉3创意产业区*








by 超脱 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Eco-City Gymnasium - 天津生态城健身馆*








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*TEDA Football Stadium - 泰达足球场*
















by 李布朗 on 500px








by 李布朗 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tianjin Old Downtown - 天津主城*








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px





*Binhai New Area - 滨海新区*








by Euler  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 镜观其变 on 500px








by 镜观其变 on 500px








by 镜观其变 on 500px








by 镜观其变 on 500px








by 镜观其变 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 星芒  on 500px








by 星芒  on 500px








by 星芒  on 500px








by 星芒  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px








by 星芒 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Binhai New Area - 滨海新区







*
by westwind西风 on 500px
*







*
by westwind西风 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px








by westwind西风 on 500px
*







*
by westwind西风 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Minyuan Stadium** Built in 1926 after Redevelopment - 民园体育场改造*
It is now a public square after the redevelopment 








by 星芒  on 500px








by 星芒  on 500px








by 星芒  on 500px



​


----------

